

Use ASCII art to help fast module search in Sublime Text - konjac
http://klogk.com/img/use-ascii-art-in-sublime-text.jpg/

======
jongibbins
And I thought I was the only one doing this! It's an excellent idea if your
code evolves too much to keep up with approximate line numbers alone.

